# Los Gatos - Blackberry Hill Road



## tmanley

Out of curiosity I decided to climb this road during lunch. A friend of mine had taken me up to the end of the neighboring climb on Cypress Way/Aztec Ridge Drive a few weeks ago. This time I decided to try the other fork in the road where Cypress Way splits and go left up Blackberry Hill Road.

On Google maps this looked pretty straightforward. A friend of mine from the LG area said it was pretty steep, so I was thankful I was running my compact w/ 13-29 gearing in the rear. As I climbed higher and higher I was amazed by the views. 

At the top I stopped to take in the sights. As I was about to mount and descend, a silver Acura TSX rolled up to me and stopped. An elderly couple proceeded to tell me that I was on a private road and that I should be trespassing. They referred to a clearly posted "Private Road" sign down the hill near a set of mailboxes. I hadn't seen these and I'm usually not too fond of rattling the cages of locals, so I apologized and let them head down the hill.

Now I was perplexed. I didn't see any stated signs on the climb and wasn't sure who was in the right/wrong. On the descent I looked at every group of mailboxes to see if I could find any signage. None was found.

So has anybody else run across interference like this from locals on this road? Are you aware of any signs?


----------



## Slowuphill

I went through the same thing a few years ago on Cannon road. The private road means the road is not maintained by the county but by private citizens. As long as it is not a road leading up to a driveway and marked no trespassing all vehicles are permitted on the road. I had this validated by Officer Taylor from the sheriff department. So ride it and tell them to get a life!


----------



## tmanley

Just for kicks, I should take a camera and snap pictures the entire way up of all the mailboxes along the way.


----------



## Slowuphill

Next time do this it always stops them:
Ask them to show you some ID to prove they live in the area
Ask them if they understand what a private road is
Then inform them you will be reporting them to the Sheriff office for harassment towards you.
If they threaten to call the police tell them you will call on them for above
They will go away, Always works for me!


----------



## mohair_chair

Just smile and tell them thanks for their concern. You could always tell them you are visiting a friend. Steve Wozniak, for instance.


----------



## ukbloke

Tell them you're thinking about buying this house and you're just checking out the neighborhood!

Is the climb worth doing? Any notable steep bits? I see that it is on the ACTC Billy Goats list as a 6.


----------



## tmanley

That house is at the base of where Blackberry splits off from Cypress. I heard a bunch of construction guys in the driveway chatting as I rode up.

And yes, there are some pretty extended parts of the climb where it's probably 15%+ grade.


----------



## AMike

I think I know your friend or someone close to him, and he rides it all the time without trouble. Took me up there a couple weeks ago; there are clearly signs but he said don't worry. No problems on the road with locals, but it was after dark.

It's really steep. Really.


----------



## light_monkey

*Nice home...*



ukbloke said:


> Tell them you're thinking about buying this house and you're just checking out the neighborhood!
> 
> Is the climb worth doing? Any notable steep bits? I see that it is on the ACTC Billy Goats list as a 6.


I knew home around here were nice, but didn't know it was THAT nice. I ought to check out that route. I do Kennedy and Shannon regulary, if I don't have too much time ride.

How much more difficult is Blackberry compared to, say, Kennedy, Shannon, or Route 9?


----------



## ukbloke

light_monkey said:


> How much more difficult is Blackberry compared to, say, Kennedy, Shannon, or Route 9?


It has to be much much steeper. On the Billygoats list Kennedy/Shannon is rated a 3, and Highway 9 as a 5 (but I guess that's got to be for total length and height gain since Highway 9 has a shallow grade). It looks like Blackberry is steep like Bohlman but only half the length. My guess is that this means sustained grades higher than 14-15%.

It is kinda funny that people protecting their private roads in itself brings more attention to those roads, and brings more riders over to check them out!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

This is very similar to the Canon Road issue in Los Gatos.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=134097&highlight=canon+road

fc


----------



## scubabob

I live on Blackberry. The road is private. Each section is owned by a neighboring property and people further up the hill have recorded easements to cross the neighbors property. Are you going to argue that I can drive my car on someones front lawn if they dont have a no trespassing sign? Or stand on their lawn after they ask me to leave because there is not a No Trespassing sign? It is easy for me to put up a No Trespassing sign if that is what you want me to do.They are cheap at Home Depot. 
If the owner of a section of the road tells you to leave, and you dont, he can call the police/Sheriff and charge you with trespassing, and then have to give his name and info to the police/Sheriff, and prove in court his ownership. 

.I usually wave to bikers, but if you are going to be rude and argumentatve, I will stop you, . If you smoke, litter or set off fireworks, some my neighbors will take matters in their own hands --- and I dont mean elderly couples in expensive cars who just talk.

You should learn to respect other peoples property.


----------



## Slowuphill

No one is talking about your lawn, we are talking riding a bicycle on a "private road"
which you don't seem to understand your rights.
Please read below and contact sheriff department before you come here and threaten us.

CALIFORNIA CODES VEHICLE CODE SECTION 100-680
490. “Private road or driveway” is a way or place in private
ownership and used for vehicular travel by the owner and
those having express or implied permission from the owner but
not by other members of the public.

670. A “vehicle” is a device by which any person or property
may be propelled, moved, or drawn upon a highway, excepting
a device moved exclusively by human power or used exclusively
upon stationary rails or tracks.


----------



## scubabob

*I live here; you don't. It is my property you are trespassing on*

I live here. You probably dont. If you do, check your title policy or recorded deed whether you have an easement across my driveway, which you call Blackberry Hill Rd., let me know. You have no actual or implied consent from me. I dont have the right to use all of Blackberry, only the part to my property. Since you take this lousy attitude, I will stop all bikers from my property, including my portion of Blackberry Hill Rd. You are bad for all bikers, and give them lousy reputation.


----------



## scubabob

*I live here; you don't. It is my property you are trespassing on*

I live here. You probably dont. If you do, check your title policy or recorded deed whether you have an easement across my driveway, which you call Blackberry Hill Rd., let me know. You have no actual or implied consent from me. I dont have the right to use all of Blackberry, only the part to my property. Since you take this lousy attitude, I will stop all bikers from my property, including my portion of Blackberry Hill Rd. You are bad for all bikers, and give them lousy reputation.


----------



## SystemShock

*Party at Blackberry Hill road!!* :thumbsup:
.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Before you know it, scubaboob will be buying a road bike, and will quickly realise what a rush riding up hills can be, and will be happy to know that his beergut will disappear from riding up the hills every day for a few months at a time. His physician will thank him for getting off his ass and exercising, too.

LOL!!!!! AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAAAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!    :lol: :23: :crazy: :ciappa: :ihih:


----------



## Ridgetop

Wow, I love Californian attitudes (well, the attitudes of the jerks anyway). I think if I knew where Scubabob lived I'd drive over the hill and crap in his mail box for good measure.


----------



## Slowuphill

I live here. You probably dont. - *I don't but you can drive on my street anytime[/COLOR*]
If you do, check your title policy or recorded deed whether you have an easement across my driveway, which you call Blackberry Hill Rd., let me know. You have no actual or implied consent from me.- *Legal* *I don't need anything from you to ride a bicycle on that road,*

I dont have the right to use all of Blackberry, only the part to my property. *So now you are saying you are not allow to drive on the street you live on?*
Since you take this lousy attitude, I will stop all bikers from my property, including my portion of Blackberry Hill Rd- *According to Sherrif dept YOU can be cited for that!*
. You are bad for all bikers, and give them lousy reputation.- *Only one here with attitude is you, I have stated facts. Please do your homework before posting here with your bad attitude!*


----------



## scubabob

My reply in caps. I dont mean to scream in caps I cant figure out if color works., Sorry about Caps

I live here. You probably dont. - I don't but you can drive on my street anytime YES, IF YOUR HOUSE IS ON A PUBLIC ROAD, I CAN DRIVE THE PUBLIC ROAD ANYTIME WITH OR WITHOUT YOUR PERMISSION. THE PARALLEL TO YOU TRESPASSING ON BLACKBERRY, IS ME USING YOUR PRIVATE PROPERTY, SUCH AS DRIVEWAY, LAWN, OR BACKYARD
If you do, check your title policy or recorded deed whether you have an easement across my driveway, which you call Blackberry Hill Rd., let me know. You have no actual or implied consent from me.- Legal I don't need anything from you to ride a bicycle on that road, YOU ARE ALMOST RIGHT, I CAN JUST STOP YOU FROM THE PORTION OF BLACKBERRY THAT I OWN,.JUST AS YOU CANT NAIL ME FOR TRESPASSING ON YOUR NEIGHBORS PROPERTY. MY NEIGHBORS WOULD NAIL YOU IF YOU USED THEIR PROPERTY, 

THER ARE PLENTY OF PUBLIC ROADS AND PARKS. WHY NOT USE THEM INSTEAD OF TRESPASSING?

I dont have the right to use all of Blackberry, only the part to my property. So now you are saying you are not allow to drive on the street you live on? YES, I AM NOT ALLOWED ABOVE MY HOUSE LOT, MY EASEMENT EXTENDS ONLY UP TO MY LOT. .
Since you take this lousy attitude, I will stop all bikers from my property, including my portion of Blackberry Hill Rd- According to Sherrif dept YOU can be cited for that! ACTUALLY, NOT, I WILL STOP YOU AND HAVE YOU CITED FOR TRESPASSING. IF A SHERIFF TOLD YOU OTHERWISE, PLEASE GIVE ME HIS NAME, TITLE, AND PHONE NUMBER..
. You are bad for all bikers, and give them lousy reputation.- Only one here with attitude is you, I have stated facts. Please do your homework before posting here with your bad attitude! .


----------



## Slowuphill

Just get back from riding up blackberry and all was cool!
It is a tough climb after the right turn but not to long.
Had no problems with residents and had two people in cars wave (one was a cute soccer mom)https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
I'm ignoring scubbybob as I doubt he lives there, just bump him!
Slowuphill:thumbsup:


----------



## SystemShock

Like I said... * Party at Blackberry Hill Road!!! Yeeeehaaa!!! *
.


----------



## gundamzaku

i think i have ridden up there once with a bunch of friend on mtn bikes but i think we were lost looking for one of the many trails in los gatos. we tried to be as well behaved as possible and the neighbors who just happened to be outside were kind enough to point us to the right direction. never met anyone who's a jerk yet


----------



## scubabob

*Blackberry Hill Rd*

As I promised, i posted the "Private road, No Trespassing" sign on Blackberry Hill Road,citing CA penal code with more to come. Previously, the Open Space Preserve posted extensive signs on Blackberry.

So , some idiot spray painted them black after about 12 noon on July 4.

Wow, what a galvanizing action. Neighbors who were not sure we needed signs were upset and afraid. We got busy

I suspect the Open Space preserve who spent all this money on signs will not be happy.

Open Space Rangers agreed to more patrols. They are annoyed by spray paint. They don't carry weapons, but they are familiar with druggies, and can call for helicopter and armed backup.

The sign I posted was in Santa Clara County jurisdiction, Sheriff visited and agreed to further patrols for trespassers

Although it is farther up the hill, Open Space is in Town Los Gatos. Open Space director and neighbors have met with admin Sargent of Los Gatos/MonteSereno Police, and all agree it is in Town of Los Gatos, and trespassers and parking will be cited, as well as any people in the open space after dark and not on private road , even if they come in from a legal entrance.

California Dept of Forestry will add fire patrols. They know the road as they take moisture readings and there is a forestry weather station at top of road.

I suggest you stay to public roads and stop graffiti.

What is weird is that we should be concerned about violence, fire, and dumping, but most neighbors are actually more annoyed at the lousy attitudes of bicyclists.

Take Care


----------



## Litespeed_96

*yeah, right*

I am pretty sure you accomplished all of that today...

Maybe we should get the San Jose Bike Party to go up Blackberry round. They went by my house last year and it took an hour for everyone to ride past.


----------



## Slowuphill

What is weird is that we should be concerned about violence, fire, and dumping, but most neighbors are actually more annoyed at the lousy attitudes of bicyclists.

*No what is weird is you scubabob, this topic is from 2009 and you are still putting down cyclist!
Why are you on this cycling forum you need help, BTW "Get a life"*


----------



## scubabob

You are right, I do need help. So if you plan to trespass please let me know well in advance, so I can get LG-MS Police, County Sheriff and Open Space Rangers here to help me and meet and greet you.


----------



## scubabob

*This is current topic, not dated*

You claim that my response is dated, but, the spray paint on my sign and the Open Space signs went up after 12 noon PST, July 4, 2011. So even though the origination of this thread is older, the info is quite current. I dont get threats from anyone except bicyclists. I just got a threat from "Lightspeed" to trespass. I prefer that you ride around each others properties and driveways or houses or public roads or the police dept lawn, or the mayors house, but if you want a confrontation, I ask is that I get adequate prep time to inform neighbors and the authorities of your intentions.. The courts can then sort it out.


----------



## Slowuphill

I will ride on blackberry Saturday morning. I live in Cupertino should be on the hill around 9-10 AM


----------



## mohair_chair

I just looked at the parcel maps for your street, and your property would only extend to the middle of the road. So I could easily ride past your property and not trespass on it. I could even thumb my nose at you as I pass, if I wanted to. I don't care about your little battle, and I don't ever plan to ride your road, but I think you'll find that just because you granted an easement, it doesn't give you the absolute power to control the road.


----------



## SystemShock

Most. hilarious. thread. _ever_. :smilewinkgrin:

I wonder if scubabob understands how much more attention/bike traffic he's attracting to his road with this thread? :thumbsup:
.


----------



## Litespeed_96

This guy is hilarious... "Threaten to trespass". Really? Can you do that? I think Saturday I'm going to drive up and down Blackberry road acting like I'm lost and clueless like Scubabob appears to be. Make sure to post your house address so I can honk as I drive by. hahahaha


----------



## SystemShock

Y'know, scuba may in fact just be a sad little troll. But if he is, he found the perfect angle to play... some homeowners actually _are_ this obtuse.

That said, either way... tedious and lame. 
.


----------



## terrain

scubabob said:


> As I promised, i posted the "Private road, No Trespassing" sign on Blackberry Hill Road,citing CA penal code with more to come. Previously, the Open Space Preserve posted extensive signs on Blackberry.
> 
> So , some idiot spray painted them black after about 12 noon on July 4.
> 
> Wow, what a galvanizing action. Neighbors who were not sure we needed signs were upset and afraid. We got busy
> 
> I suspect the Open Space preserve who spent all this money on signs will not be happy.
> 
> Open Space Rangers agreed to more patrols. They are annoyed by spray paint. They don't carry weapons, but they are familiar with druggies, and can call for helicopter and armed backup.
> 
> The sign I posted was in Santa Clara County jurisdiction, Sheriff visited and agreed to further patrols for trespassers
> 
> Although it is farther up the hill, Open Space is in Town Los Gatos. Open Space director and neighbors have met with admin Sargent of Los Gatos/MonteSereno Police, and all agree it is in Town of Los Gatos, and trespassers and parking will be cited, as well as any people in the open space after dark and not on private road , even if they come in from a legal entrance.
> 
> California Dept of Forestry will add fire patrols. They know the road as they take moisture readings and there is a forestry weather station at top of road.
> 
> I suggest you stay to public roads and stop graffiti.
> 
> What is weird is that we should be concerned about violence, fire, and dumping, but most neighbors are actually more annoyed at the lousy attitudes of bicyclists.
> 
> Take Care


Bob You are my hero. 

Pictures or Troll it is.


----------



## Dopaminer_09

Maybe Scubabob figured out that if he just wants to be left alone and for people to stay away from his precious land, he would do better not to stoke conflict on the internet while broadcasting the location of his home... Maybe... though his previous posts haven't suggested possession of that sort of common sense.


----------



## crazyc

Sorry but I live on the other side of the country. We do live on a "private road" which unless you are visiting me or my neighbours you do not have a right to use. But if you do decide to ride down it please stop by. I'll top off your water bottle with some gatorade
and maybe go for a spin with you. It's way to quiet here and life is to short to be a prick.


----------



## Slowuphill

I rode Blackberry hill today with no problem. I did not see any sign spraypianted or any no trespassing signs on either cypress or blackberry. first time up there for me it was steep after you make the right turn. Looks like the road dead ends, is this true or can you get back to Kennedy some way?
I did see 3 other bikers coming down as I was going up and a few local in cars and everyone was friendly, also did see a jogger with great legs
i think this scuba person is a troller and will ijnore any future messages.
If you decide to ride this road my only warning is to bring climbing gears and look for that jogger with the great legs!!


----------



## ratpick

I wonder when scubaboob becomes the next Mike Vanderman. showing all the signs.


----------



## scubabob

*protecting private property*

Does he have a defense fund?


----------



## pmarshall

Scubabob,

Would you rather have thieves going up your street or cyclists that don't even touch your property? The reason I am asking is that if you do in fact live on this road, you are not exempt from crime. You'd be surprised at the amount of burglaries that occur up in the LG or Saratoga hills. If I lived on your road, I would love it if cyclists road up and down. They might scare away people that are casing your house. I think you have been drawn into an argument about legal issues when in fact the issue probably has more to do with respect. I will respect your land owner rights to a degree. I will issue this one caveat, don't try to stop any cyclists on your street while they are riding. If I were riding up there and you got in front of me and I fell, you would have a legal issue. You've heard of thieves falling into peoples pools without fences and being sued right? Even though they are there for nefarious activities, you have no right to make physical contact. Just be careful out there and remember, other than a bruised ego, what is the harm? Is there anyway to bury the hatchet on this issue? Maybe we can all come to a resolution. Be safe out there.


----------



## scubabob

*Don't Trespass*

So in response: 

Actually, portions of Blackberry Hill road are my property. So don't say you are not touching my property. If you drive your vehicle, including a bicycle, here -- you are on my property. You are trespassing. A dozen neighbors and I put up signs. 

You should always ride in a safe and controlled manner so if a pedestrian or other vehicle, on his or her own property, steps or moves in front of your vehicle, you can come to a safe stop without hurting the pedestrian or other vehicle. 

In any event, you are trespassing.

So, I think we have a solution. Ride on public property or your own property, or your friends property. .. or ride your bikes on your neighbors backyards, around their houses, their driveways, not mine.

Thanks


----------



## pmarshall

I hear what you are saying sir. I have read all your posts on the forums around here but have never seen any conclusive evidence to your claims. I know the vehicle very well. I know the sections that are being quoted just like you do. I am really not trying to argue with you but rather learn some of the laws regarding this. Is that road maintained by the county or city? I haven't seen that question answered on here. I actually have no interest in riding up that road am not trying to just piss you off. Your absolutely right about riding in a polite manner. I would apologize for any cyclists that was endangering your safety or that of your neighbors. I know there are some out there and they stick out worse than those of us that might give you a hello and have a nice day. So for me to find out some more info, should I research the roads and traffic department? Thanks Bob.


----------



## scubabob

Blackberry Hill Road past Eugenia is NOT maintained by Town Los Gatos. (actually , they don't really actually maintain Blackberry from Cypress to Eugenia, but that section is dedicated to public and accepted by Town, and they do have the responsibility to maintain it). Past Eugenia, uphill, South, the Road is NOT maintained by County of Santa Clara or Town Los Gatos.. It is not dedicated to the public, or accepted by any municipality S of Eugenia. Our signs start S , uphill, of Eugenia. Eugenia is also private property.


----------



## mohair_chair

scubabob, I'm making plans to come up there. I'll let you know when. Try to stop me, please. I could use the money.


----------



## ukbloke

It's time to move on - end of the road for this thread.


----------

